
The Metal years: 1950–1960 - imartin2k
https://hackernoon.com/https-medium-com-it-explained-for-normal-people-the-metal-years-5be295dad17c
======
rzzzwilson

        It was 1949:
            The first jet powered airplane flew
    

Maybe the first civilian passenger aeroplane. The first jet aeroplane is
considered to have flown in 1939.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_aircraft](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_aircraft)

